# Problems With Luch Calendar



## billie26 (Nov 12, 2005)

Has anyone had problems with the calendar wheel on their Luch Calendar Watch (







)? I have the year right now set to 2022, and if I adjust it to the years between 2001-2010, the crown becomes very loose, and the year will be moved even i just barely touch it or lay it down.

Does anyone know how to tighten the crown on the current year, or did i get a faulty watch?

Thanks,

Billie26


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I think the crown is always loose. It's exactly the same on the Raketa Calendar watches too.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

The crown is loose on mine too (I think its meant to be like that).

Dave


----------



## billie26 (Nov 12, 2005)

Bogus. It wouldn't bother me if the calendar wheel itself didn't move so much when i left it on 2005. I guess i'll have to leave it in the year 2022 for now.

Thanks,

Billie26


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

It is a bit bogus Billie. I think it's a watch you buy for the look rather than the quality.

Be careful with those sharp case edges














.

Still - it tells the time, day, and date so not all is lost







.

I must admit that I've never used the calendar on mine - it runs out soon too







.

Nobody has ever asked me to compute anything







.

Just enjoy it for what it is - it can still look very cool and individual







.

The Japanese company "Orient" has made these watches for decades. I think that is where Luch and Raketa got the idea for theirs from.

These will be more expensive but better quality, although I don't know for sure because I've never played with one.

Welcome to the wacky ( and sometimes slightly disappointing







) world of Russian watches














.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Taken from "WRISTWATCHES, HISTORY OF A CENTURY`S DEVELOPMENT" by Kahlert, Muhe & Brunner.



> *Man`s wristwatch with automatic winding, weekday and date indication by Wittnauer, 1971; steel case, 40mm diameter; 17 jewel Japanese automatic movement with rotor mounted in ball bearings; one can determine the weekday of everydate from 1977 to 2015. In 1972 Tressa made a similar watch with an automatic AS calibre*


I wonder if the Wittnauer was a rebadged Orient


----------

